
Elon Musk calls British diver in Thai cave rescue a 'pedo' in baseless attack - alan_cx
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/15/elon-musk-british-diver-thai-cave-rescue-pedo-twitter?CMP=fb_gu
======
bencollier49
Why is this marked as a duplicate? Can anyone direct me to the original?

~~~
grzm
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17537018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17537018)

~~~
JetSetWilly
That's a completely different story which predates his Twitter outburst, now
widely covered everywhere but HN where all threads have now been deleted.

~~~
grzm
Threads around a story are often consolidated on HN, which appears to have
been done in this case. The discussion associated with the linked submission
includes the topic of this Guardian piece.

